# Team Pizzafresser



## Mr.Chili (7. Februar 2005)

*Na Ihr faulen Säcke*
Habt ja echt glück gehabt das Ihr am Wochenende doch noch gepunktet habt.Des hätt sonst nen Granaten anpfiff gegeben.

@Harry sach ma is döös SM oder fällt das schon unter selbstverstümmelung was du da so Treibst. Irgentwie bist Du doch mehr Krank als Fit.


----------



## Frazer (7. Februar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> *Na Ihr faulen Säcke*
> Habt ja echt glück gehabt das Ihr am Wochenende doch noch gepunktet habt.Des hätt sonst nen Granaten anpfiff gegeben.




*puuuuuuuuuuuuh*

Zum Glück hab ich meine paar Pünktchen gleich noch zeitnah eingetragen...   


Du rutscht aber auch langsam talwärts im Gesamtranking....... beansprucht das "Duale Training" zu 2t zuviel Zeit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. Februar 2005)

werde die woche nochmal punkten *versprech*

coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (8. Februar 2005)

Frazer....... beansprucht das "Duale Training" zu 2t zuviel Zeit???  :lol:  :lol: [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Neeeeeeee , hält aber fit und macht schlank


----------



## Frazer (8. Februar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Neeeeeeee , hält aber fit und macht schlank




Wenns als "Alternative Sportart" gilt, müsst ich unbedingt noch a paar Punkte nachtragen


----------



## Mr.Chili (8. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns als "Alternative Sportart" gilt, müsst ich unbedingt noch a paar Punkte nachtragen



He kleiner Du weist ja vom schummeln gibs ne lange nase


----------



## Frazer (9. Februar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> He kleiner Du weist ja vom schummeln gibs ne lange nase


----------



## Mr.Chili (10. Februar 2005)

Was sehen da meine Müden Augen?

@coffee   also wenn du es schaffst die rote Laterne an den Alten Harry zuübergeben dan lass ich einen Springen  

@Frazer  und bei dir, wenn du weiter so machst holst du die Blacky noch ein.
Ich denke dann ist zumindest ein Essen drin


----------



## Coffee (10. Februar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Was sehen da meine Müden Augen?
> 
> @coffee   also wenn du es schaffst die rote Laterne an den Alten Harry zuübergeben dan lass ich einen Springen
> 
> ...



dann spar schonmal ;-) spätestens übernächste woche hab ich ihn. fahre nächste woche für 3 tage zum mtb touren in die türkei ;-) 3 tage ganztagestouren *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (10. Februar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> @Frazer  und bei dir, wenn du weiter so machst holst du die Blacky noch ein.
> Ich denke dann ist zumindest ein Essen drin




Hör ich da ein Lob???   

Nee, also, ich glaube nicht, dass ich Blacky noch einholen geschweige denn überholen kann... von den Trainingsstunden sind wir zwar gleich auf, aber am Rad war ich doch "fauler"    

Aber:
Jawohl, Sir, Drill-Sergeant,Sir, ich werde mein möglichstes tun


----------



## Mr.Chili (10. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Hör ich da ein Lob???
> 
> Nee, also, ich glaube nicht, dass ich Blacky noch einholen geschweige denn überholen kann... von den Trainingsstunden sind wir zwar gleich auf, aber am Rad war ich doch "fauler"
> 
> ...



Dann kneif die Arschbanken zusammen und streng dich endlich mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (10. Februar 2005)

jo wenns so weiter geht mit Pisswetter und Büronerv schauts schlecht für mich aus diese woche   
Bin schon ganz unleidig - werde aber am weekend durchstarten !
Versprochen


----------



## Frazer (11. Februar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kneif die Arschbanken zusammen und streng dich endlich mal an




Wenn ich so Arbeitszeiten wie Du hätten, liesse sich das sicher einrichten


----------



## harry kroll (11. Februar 2005)

hy tomac
 ist schon irgendwie komisch, da habe ich ein konkretes ziel vor augen, will eigentlich die saison im november starten und bin nur krank. ich hoffe das wars jetzt aber auch für das ganze jahr. 

wobei der nierenstein das schlimmste von allen war. was die schmerzen anbelangt. da kann nur einer mitreden, der das schon mal durchgemacht hat. und ich hatte noch über eine woche lang eine schiene von der niere bis in die blase, aber die ist jetzt auch raus, ohne narkose. das waren auch noch mal super schmerzen.

wie schauts aus, fit für den 27.02.05

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (14. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, also, ich glaube nicht, dass ich Blacky noch einholen geschweige denn überholen kann... von den Trainingsstunden sind wir zwar gleich auf, aber am Rad war ich doch "fauler"



dann mach mal hinne sind ja nur noch 82 Pünktlein  
Und nachdem ich meine Punkte vorallem am weekend mache, schaffst du das locker bist ja noch jung


----------



## Frazer (14. Februar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> dann mach mal hinne sind ja nur noch 82 Pünktlein




Bei der Stundenanzahl hab ich immerhin scho nen kleinen Vorsprung   

Ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter ab März endlich besser wird, und ich wieder meine Runden aufm Rennrad drehen kann. Mich langweilts langsam, einsam meine Runden auf der Rolle vor der Glotze zu drehen....


----------



## blacksurf (14. Februar 2005)

Jo freu mich auch schon aufs Frühjahr,
da kann man dann nach Feierabend noch ne Runde drehen
und wieder längere Touren planen natürlich auch mit dem Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (14. Februar 2005)

weil hier grade das Wort "Rolle" gefallen ist,
kann man die Teile nur mit Rennrädern, bzw. schmalen Reifen verwenden,
oder kann ich mir son Teil auch für mein MTB zulegen?


----------



## Frazer (14. Februar 2005)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> oder kann ich mir son Teil auch für mein MTB zulegen?




Wohnst du in einer Wohnung und magst Deine Nachbarn nicht??     

Ganz ehrlich: auf Rolle nur mit schmalen Reifen, Slicks halt. Alles andere hat nen zu hohen Rollwiderstand und macht nen tierischen Lärm. Könntest die meisten Rollen zwar auf 26 Zoll umbauen, aber wie gesagt, ich würds nur mitm Renner machen...  


@blacky

Hauptsache die Strassen sind trocken und es hat mal wieder über 5 Grad und abends ist es evtl. mal länger hell als bis 18 Uhr....


----------



## Pino (14. Februar 2005)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> weil hier grade das Wort "Rolle" gefallen ist,
> kann man die Teile nur mit Rennrädern, bzw. schmalen Reifen verwenden,
> oder kann ich mir son Teil auch für mein MTB zulegen?


Hi mox,
mein Pinarello-MTB steht z.Zt. auch auf der Rolle, mit 26er-Rädern, allerdings mit Spezial-Hinterreifen (Heng Shin Tire, superbillig aus Fernost, mit Mittelsteg). Das funktioniert einwandfrei und macht auch keinen übermäßigen Lärm.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Mr.Chili (15. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Mich langweilts langsam, einsam meine Runden auf der Rolle vor der Glotze zu drehen....



WIE DU HAST NE ROLLE ZU HAUSE   

UND WARUM MACHST DU SOVIEL ALTERNATIVSPORT 


@ALL      HARRY LEBT  
   hat ja tatsächlich am Sa gepunktet


----------



## Frazer (15. Februar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> UND WARUM MACHST DU SOVIEL ALTERNATIVSPORT




Weil bei mir im Winter massiv Schwimmtraining angesagt ist   

Nur so zur Erinnerung: dieses Jahr stehen min. 2 Triathlon-Wettkämpfe aufm Programm, da wäre es sinnvoll, nicht nur Radfahren zu können


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wohnst du in einer Wohnung und magst Deine Nachbarn nicht??



 Ich hab's zuerst mit Stollenreifen probiert..
Was soll ich sagen, es standen tatsächlich nach 10 Minuten meine Nachbarn (Mehrzahl!!!) vor der Tür  

Dann hab ich mir auch auf ne alte Felge nen Slick-Reifen draufgezogen.

Viel spassiger im Winter finde ich Spinning. Gutes Training für den runden Tritt und für's Wiegetrittfahren. Um echt fit zu werden (oder zu bleiben) muss man allerdings dranbleiben. 2-3x die Woche sollte man schon trainieren. 
Großer Vorteil für Single-Biker: Man lernt jede Menge bikender!!! Frauen kennen. Irgendwie verbindet es auch gleich, wenn man nebeneinander so vor sich hinschwitzt  

Grüße aus dem oberbayrischen Exil
Tom


----------



## Frazer (15. Februar 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Großer Vorteil für Single-Biker: Man lernt jede Menge bikender!!! Frauen kennen. Irgendwie verbindet es auch gleich, wenn man nebeneinander so vor sich hinschwitzt




Die Mädels bei mir im Spinning sind eigentlich alle net so wirklich radl-begeistert.... vielleicht sollt ich mal nach München umsiedeln?!


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mädels bei mir im Spinning sind eigentlich alle net so wirklich radl-begeistert....



Bei mir sind einige dabei wo ich mir echt überlege ob ich mit denen echt auf Tour gehen sollte. Wenn Dir z. B. Eine erzählt, dass Sie gestern drei Stunden an Ihrer Aneroben Schwelle trainiert hat, damit Sie beim Gardasee-Mahrathon vorne mitfahren kann.



			
				Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollt ich mal nach München umsiedeln?!


München ist ja die Stadt in Deutschland mit dem höchsten Single-Anteil. Ich vermute aber der Grund ist nicht der, dass alle Single sein wollen, sondern die (Männlein wie Weiblein) stellen sich einfach nur zu blöd an...


----------



## Mr.Chili (18. Februar 2005)

Sauhaufen die bagasch soll me echt net loben.

Des mit Punkten die woche war wohl nix, aber glei gaar nix.
Auser die paar krümmel die unser kurzer beim Alternativ.......
gesammelt hat.


----------



## blacksurf (17. März 2005)

Ranhalten der Countdown läuft nur noch 10 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (23. März 2005)

WOW!!!!!

Der Chef hats auch mal geschafft, seine Punkte nachzutragen    ich dachte schon, die verfallen noch....


----------



## Mr.Chili (23. März 2005)

He Ihr Faulen SÄcke   

Uns Fehlen Nur Noch 35 Punkte Auf Platz 15.


----------



## Coffee (23. März 2005)

die pack ma no ;-))


grüße coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (24. März 2005)

He Leut nur noch 13 Punkte auf Platz 15


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. März 2005)

So nun ist der Winterpokal auch Geschichte.

Ganz DICKES Looob an die Mädels. Wenn Ihr euch nicht so ins Zeug gelegt hättet währe des net so (Fast)gut ausgegangen.
Besonders ;Blacky  
die in der letzten Woche jeden Tag Punkte gesammelt .
Zu den Beiden Männlichen mitstreitern sach ich lieber nix. 
Nur soviel wenn die Coffee es geschafft hätte dem Alten Harry die rote Laterne zu übergeben, hätte er sich meinen hohn und spott noch in zehnjahren anhören können.


----------

